# Racism????



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder how of much an outrage this would cause if only white kids went and no black kids?

Michigan Elementary School Principal Investigated for Blacks-Only Class Trip
By Jana Winter
- FOXNews.com

An elementary school principal in Michigan is under investigation for authorizing a field trip for 30 black students to meet with an African-American rocket scientist. Students who are not black were excluded from the outing -- a possible violation of a state law that bans racial favoritism in public schools.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/05/06/mi ... estigated/


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> a possible violation


A violation for sure. Then on the other hand if it is against any color except white it is descrimination.

If it is against whites........Then it is the norm.

If we had white entertainment television.

Miss white america pagent.

Now that would be descriminating.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

duckmander said:


> If we had white entertainment televisian.


We do its CMT (Cacasian Music Television) oke: 

Sorry couldnt resist. This is outrageous


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree that it may be racism and if the shoe was on the other foot that prick Al Sharpton would be all over this but this really isn't that big of a deal. A black principal takes a group of black kids to see a black scientist to see that blacks can get themselves anywhere. If you read the article you will see that it was a privately funded trip, might not even be a violation.

At least the principal is trying to get black kids, or any kids for that matter, motivated. That is a good thing, hopefully cooler heads prevail and tax dollars don't get wasted for something minor. He is a better leader than Sharpton, he didn't make them take off an American flag, and he is not taking illegals on the trip. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

knutson24 said:


> duckmander said:
> 
> 
> > If we had white entertainment televisian.
> ...


That was a good one. LMAO.

But seriously charlie and derious or ? has been seen on there. Im talking all one color no others allowed.

HUM. theres a thought.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

TK you got a good point


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

All interesting views, however it seems the Principle was sending a few to see an African American. If the principle was really unbiased, race wouldn't have been an issue and more students regardless of color would have had the privilege to see a rocket scientist. JMHO.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good point, Bowstring. The parents of other black students in the school should really be the ones upset.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

TK33 said:


> Good point, Bowstring. The parents of other black students in the school should really be the ones upset.


or "The parents of other students in the school should really be the ones upset" :beer:


----------

